# install firefox plugin for graphics/okular



## ccc (Jan 28, 2012)

H,

How to install the Firefox plugin for graphics/okular?


----------



## ccc (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone know?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 27, 2012)

You need to install the KPartsPlugin (also info on KDE Apps website), which is not part of the FreeBSD ports tree.  Someone would need to create a port for it.


----------

